# Good laugh for the day!



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

......


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

There are some things better left unseen because once you see them you cannot un-see them....uuugggghhhhhh


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lol. I really needed those. 

Been a rough day.


----------

